# Unbelievable rare bike picking run thanks to CL ad!



## bobcycles

This is just a *fantastic find* and maybe a once in a life time voyage of discovery!

watch the whole thing, 2 hours of pure joy!

I once drove 700 miles to pick up a rusty Continental restoration project only to find
a line of people 10 long there ahead of me.

: /


----------



## GTs58

Really? I'm afraid to clic on it.


----------



## mickeyc

Me too.....


----------



## Oilit

A two hour video about a 1972 Continental? Really?


----------



## Phase3

700 miles in two hours including getting the bike?  That's ~350+ MPH average


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I cheated and skipped through the video. Yep, 2 hours of buying and cleaning a 71 Schwinn! Got to admit though, the guy is pretty passionate and did a great job cleaning it up.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Reminds me of a video about one finding a Blue Bird in their own backyard.


----------



## 1motime

Video didn't even show him grinding down the original owner


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Bike came out very nice.. looks brand new! Dude's got skills!  He does other bikes on his channel too.


----------



## Tim s

He is a good guy who is into restoring mostly Schwinn 10 speeds. He puts a lot of effort into restoring his bikes and into making his videos. Tim S


----------



## GTs58

Tim s said:


> He is a good guy who is into restoring mostly Schwinn 10 speeds. He puts a lot of effort into restoring his bikes and into making his videos. Tim S



Yes he does, and he has some of the nicest examples known. Does he still post at that other site?


----------



## Tim s

He does still post there and he puts a lot of pride into his work. He bought my lime Schwinn Superior and I helped him get a Schwinn Volare out of Texas. You are right his collection of Schwinn 10 speeds is beautiful. Tim S


----------



## Goldenrod1

Great job on the video.  That's a lot of entertainment for little money.  Lesser men would cut corners or quit.


----------



## Quakertownrich

Oscar has inspired and helped me for all my restorations by watching his channel. He is a super-nice guy. I encourage anyone interested in getting into restoring bikes or even old-hats to subscribe and watch his channel, That 70's Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1

I rarely watch two hours of anything! That’s a pass for me


----------



## vincev

If you are going to spend all that time and energy why not do a Paramount?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

vincev said:


> If you are going to spend all that time and energy why not do a Paramount?



Why restore a '82 Toyota when you could restore a Duesenberg?


----------



## fattyre

I’d like to see some of the videos that @bobcycles has made.  I’m sure there top notch.


----------



## 1motime

Dave Stromberger said:


> Why restore a '82 Toyota when you could restore a Duesenberg?



Cost of entry?


----------



## Quakertownrich

vincev said:


> If you are going to spend all that time and energy why not do a Paramount?



He did. It's one of his videos, a chrome one.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

1motime said:


> Cost of entry?



Exactly.  And it's all just for fun for many people anyhow, it's not about "how much it's worth".


----------



## 1motime

Dave Stromberger said:


> Exactly.  And it's all just for fun for many people anyhow, it's not about "how much it's worth".



Value can be too much of a distraction sometimes.


----------



## Quakertownrich

Freqman1 said:


> I rarely watch two hours of anything! That’s a pass for me



Your loss.


1motime said:


> Value can be too much of a distraction sometimes.



Winner Winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Freqman1

Quakertownrich said:


> Your loss.
> 
> Winner Winner chicken dinner!



Nope that’s saving two hours of my time for something more productive. I have no interest in lower tier lightweights of any brand so why would I waste my time? V/r Shawn


----------



## Quakertownrich

Is it just the 2hr conti vid, or ANY of his videos you might learn something?


----------



## Freqman1

Quakertownrich said:


> Is it just the 2hr conti vid, or ANY of his videos you might learn something?



I learn something with just about anything I watch but the subject matter has to be something I'm interested in and these bikes don't appeal to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## kostnerave

Freqman1 said:


> I learn something with just about anything I watch but the subject matter has to be something I'm interested in and these bikes don't appeal to me. V/r Shawn



I think Freqman1's statement is a fair one. I love Schwinn lightweight bicycles, but I don't expect all vintage bike collectors to share the passion I have for them. This is what makes the vintage bicycle hobby so cool, there is something for everyone! TOC bikes don't do a thing for me, but I understand the importance and collectability of them, I just couldn't watch a two hour video about one!


----------



## Quakertownrich

His videos are of Schwinn Lightweights, Krates (Sting-rays) and others. The entertaining part is the process and attention to detail, not the "low tier" or whatever bike. Paramount, Superior, Sports Tourer, World Voyageur to name a few.
I appreciate the effort to continuously chime in you have no interest though.


----------



## bobcycles

What I initially thought was amusing was the effort to obtain a considerably common and 
typically reasonably priced bicycle...
20 years from now they'll be Bluebird money and I will have a good laugh indeed


----------



## Quakertownrich

bobcycles said:


> What I initially thought was amusing was the effort to obtain a considerably common and
> typically reasonably priced bicycle...
> 20 years from now they'll be Bluebird money and I will have a good laugh indeed



Where he lives, vintage bikes(no matter condition) are hard to come by. Where you live you might not be able to swing a dead cat w/o hitting one, but some areas of country it's not so easy.


----------



## irideiam

All Schwinn's pre - 1983 need love and saving 😍


----------

